# lightroom no exif data after export to jpeg..



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2015)

not sure what the deals is but it was adding the exif data to photos after export, now its not. 

in the export sections its set to include all metadata,  i am guessing that is the setting that would include all of that,  none of the boxes are checked in there.  just the scrool down bar set to add all metadata..

any ideas why its not doing that.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 17, 2015)

The metadata info starts around 5:40 of the video (I suggest looking at the entire video just for information).  Hope this helps.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2015)

nice video but nope, not any help at all with the issue i am having with the data.    i wonder if it was a issue with the last update i did,  i notice the newest photos have no data, ones i did before the last update do,,  i see a new update is available..  ill see what happens after it updates..


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 17, 2015)

You also have to select all Metadata to be saved with the image in your camera.
Check your camera, then Check the LR import - in Library you can check the MetaData of each image.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2015)

ok,  i updated lightroom,   i exported one of the photos that did not have the data,  the new one that i just exported has the data,  i guess it must have been a issue with the last update i had got.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2015)

lord, half of the photos are now back to the origional photo, all the editing work i did is gone..


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 17, 2015)

that's not good.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2015)

doing a google search i cant really find any good info.  i mean the files for the edits must still be on my computer,   there just not showing on the original file.    i guess i will restart the computer and see what happens.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 17, 2015)

Don't forget backing up your catalog.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2015)

i have it set to do that once a week.  i do have the option to do that right now,  ill give it a try...  

and that did not seem to work.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2015)

if i right click on the folder in lightrom something called synchronize folder comes up as a option..   i wonder if that would fix it


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2015)

i did recently make new folders,     using lightroom i exported each photo to a new folder.   all the wood duck photos were exported to a folder called wood ducks.   all the  chickadees were exported to a folder called chickadees,   if i import one of those folders to lightroom all the edits are still there.      

but in the main folder where i have all of the raw files in one folder some of them now have the edits and some do not..    very strange indeed.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 17, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> i did recently make new folders,     using lightroom i exported each photo to a new folder.   all the wood duck photos were exported to a folder called wood ducks.   all the  chickadees were exported to a folder called chickadees,   if i import one of those folders to lightroom all the edits are still there.
> 
> but in the main folder where i have all of the raw files in one folder some of them now have the edits and some do not..    very strange indeed.



Are you moving all your files to folders within Lightroom or using Windows or Mac?


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2015)

i have a windows laptop,    what i did was made new folders in my pictures folder on the computer.     than i used lightroom to export each photo to the new folder,  the photo also stayed in the original folder and the edits were still there.. so the new and old folders both had the edited photos.  that was before i updated lightroom today. 

after the lightroom update.  the new folders still have the all of  the edits,  but only some of the photos in the original folder have the edits...


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm confused.
In LR you edit the RAW files

then you select files to export,
and export the files to some other folder which is, for all practical purposes then totally out of LR.  

The exported files, such as JPEGs should have all the "edits' in them as a permanent file, ie, it is wholly separate from the RAW file.  So it should not matter what you do in Windows/Mac to those files/folders as the RAW files are associated within LR.

I'm confused as to how you are doing file management or your understanding of it.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 17, 2015)

i exported a second set of raw files to new folders,  all of which are just fine.  

the original files that never moved are the ones that have the issue..


----------



## Braineack (Nov 18, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> i did recently make new folders,     using lightroom i exported each photo to a new folder.   all the wood duck photos were exported to a folder called wood ducks.   all the  chickadees were exported to a folder called chickadees,   if i import one of those folders to lightroom all the edits are still there.



well there's your problem.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 18, 2015)

I use LR's file management to MOVE files (drag and drop) into new folders (which I rarely do as I use the Collections to group similar photos).  Though I do move photos from my laptop to an external drive of which the editing is maintained.  This is done in the Library mode.     

The Export is, if I understand it correctly, to create a standalone file for outside of LR.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 18, 2015)

Braineack said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> > i did recently make new folders,     using lightroom i exported each photo to a new folder.   all the wood duck photos were exported to a folder called wood ducks.   all the  chickadees were exported to a folder called chickadees,   if i import one of those folders to lightroom all the edits are still there.
> ...



HOW,   i exported a photo using light room.   lightroom is made to do this..  it makes a new copy of the photo and puts it any place you want.   you could do this 100 times if you wanted and nothing should ever happen to the original photo..



astroNikon said:


> I use LR's file management to MOVE files (drag and drop) into new folders (which I rarely do as I use the Collections to group similar photos).  Though I do move photos from my laptop to an external drive of which the editing is maintained.  This is done in the Library mode.
> 
> The Export is, if I understand it correctly, to create a standalone file for outside of LR.



yes and if you want you can import that folder to lightroom later if you want to work on those files again and it leaves the origional file exactly how it was..   when i make a jpeg i use the export function,   been doing this for i do not know how long. only different this time i chose origional instead of jepg so it make a new set of raw files.    and as i said everything was fine till i updated lightroom..   exporting should not have been a problem..    well there was the exif problem on export to jpeg before i updated but that was the only issue.

i have updated lightroom,   even went from lightroom 5 to CC without any issues.     this last update was not exporting the data and after the update things were screwed up..   its not something i did unless it was choosing to update lightroom that caused the issue.

i did what i had to do and got things back in order,  i just imported the new sets of files and  removed the old files and all my photos are fine now..


----------

